# Maison Vanesstea - Belgium August 2014



## tank2020 (Sep 18, 2014)

This was a real nice surprise on our 3G Tour. A last minute decision was made to call in on the way back to the Chunnel terminal, and I am glad we did. No history on this place, but it seems to have dropped of the exploring radar as all the info I can find on the place is from 2012.

The house had a great level of rot and decay, and also a nice mix of religious paraphernalia and porn. Thanks for looking 

t2020


----------



## HughieD (Sep 19, 2014)

Erm like wow!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow this place is depraved. much obliged though!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

WOW! Not seen or heard of this one but what a place! That is decayed! Like this alot tbh


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

What an amazing find and great shots too.Thanks for showing.


----------



## cuboard (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow man what an awesome collection of shots, this place looks amazing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 19, 2014)

WOW! 
Never seen anything like that before - Love that the bed is made but the plaster has even come off the rear wall. 
Ace photos as always mate!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 19, 2014)

Lovely stuff. I think you just put it back on the map!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Loving the amount of decay here! really stunning to see!


----------

